# VB6 Rest bei Division ??? hexadecimale zahlen in binäre zahlen



## zed (2. November 2001)

wie krieg ich den rest bei einer Division raus. Bei C++ isses %
Vielleicht gibts ja auch ne funktion um hexadecimale zahlen in binäre zahlen zu konvertieren


----------



## Robert Martinu (2. November 2001)

Rest = A Mod B


----------



## Thomas Kuse (2. November 2001)

ansonsten überleg dir doch mal bitte was ein divisionsrest angibt??

wenn du integer dividierst rundet er nicht sondern schneidet die eigentlichen nachkommastellen einfach ab (mal ganz einfach ausgedrückt)

a=10

b=3

c=a/b ergibt demnach 9

dann subtrahierst du einfach 10 mit dem ergebnis (9).
als ergebnis bekommst du dann einfach den divisionsrest raus, und der beträgt hier 1!!!

klar?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (2. November 2001)

achso hex -> binär:

wie willst du denn die hex-zahlen dargestellt bekommen??
als string?? oder willst du die einfach nur ausgeben oder wie??

ansonsten bestehen hex zahlen aus 4er binär-zahlen

F = 15 = 1111
G = 14 = 1110
.
.
.
5 = 5 = 0101
.
.
0 = 0 = 0000

also musst du dir nur die einzelnen hex-zahlen-buchstaben in deine binär-zahlen umwandeln!
endweder durch einfache rechnung oder halt durch if's


----------

